# Sammelspiel erstellen?



## Extremefall (17. Dez 2010)

Hallo,
wie macht man es, dass man ein Sammelspiel erstellt. Also man erzeugt sozusagen ein Bild von einer Spielfigur und bewegt diese über einen KeyListener. Nun sollen auf dem Spielfeld gegenstände verteilt sein. Und die Figur soll die Gegenstände einsammeln, wenn es auf diese trifft. W

Wie macht man das am besten? Habt ihr eventuell noch Links dazu? Und wie ist die Vorgehensweise? Wie wird das Bild in welcher Weise erzeugt?

MFG


----------



## SlaterB (17. Dez 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/6529-tutorials.html

Empfehlung
http://www.ralf-bauer.org/java/tutorial/Tutorial.zip


----------



## Extremefall (17. Dez 2010)

Cool danke. Ich werde mich da mal durcharbeiten. MFG


----------

